# Snow?



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

So I live in Alaska, and we have snow almost every Halloween. In fact, it's already snowed a little.

So I am having a really hard time about what to do. I'm trying to do a yard haunt again, because the cars are in the garage. Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do like I did and use a snow blower to clear off the lawn, driveway and sidewalks.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

We get about 1.5ish feet of snow by then, and it'll probably keep snowing during the night. Thanks though!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

aquariumreef said:


> We get about 1.5ish feet of snow by then, and it'll probably keep snowing during the night. Thanks though!


And? We had over a foot of snow and I cleared half of the yard with a shovel.

What exactly are you asking help with?  The snow or how to set up your yard haunt?
Setting up your yard haunt means it will get covered in snow right?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

More like ideas of what to do. Themes and what not.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Snowman accident scene.









Snowmen house of horror?









Sorry I just love Calvin and Hobbes.

Use cast members of A nightmare before Christmas. They would fit in well.

On a more horror/scary haunt you could use the snow to show the blood trail of Zombie victims etc.

Okay I'm out for now.
Next.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to live in Alaska just did parties at that point. I always thought about doing yetis( aka snow big foot). You could also try a walk through using snow walls.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat, you are such a hoot

A graveyard scene would work perfectly well with snow. Based on the amount of snow you expect, you would definitely want to favor taller tombstones, perhaps add a mausoleum with coffins of those waiting for spring thaw to be buried. Set up some blue spotlights on that white snow and the display would look stunning.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, thanks! I can't really do snow walls or mold it or anything, it's really powdery right until spring time.

I also want people to be able to see it from the road, which is a couple hundred of feet with light woods. Would some strong blue lighting work?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think green would be better seen from a distance.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, cool.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Raise up your tombstones to allow for the fallen snow.


----------

